# Glaubt Ihr, es gibt ein Schicksal oder ein Universum, was uns mit günstigen Möglichkeiten bedenkt? Was ist für Euch Zufall bzw. Chaos?!?



## 11Raiden (6. Oktober 2009)

_


Meine Gedanken und Ideen dazu sind:
--------------------------------------------


Es gibt die Theorie des Meta-Menschen (100. Affe-Theorie). 

Ferner gibt es nach der Familienaufstellung von der Familie übernomme unsichtbare Verhaltensmuster, Einstellungen, Denkenmuster und Gefühlsstruktur!
(siehe Buch: "die Unbewußten Mitspieler" von Renate Daimler, Wien!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dinge wie Schicksal und Vorherbestimmung... die sind mindestens genau so gute Puppenspieler.


Es gilt hier in einem Versuch Menschen anzuregen, über Ihre eigene Sichtweise der Welt hinauschauen zu lassen, damit sie über den Tellerrand hinweg sehen und eigene Vorstellungen und Gedanken sich machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir kommt es so vor, als ob das Universum und das Schicksal mir günstige Möglichkeiten gibt und Türen, die leicht zu öffnen sind und auf der andere Seite auch Hindernisse und Herausforderungen an denen ich wachsen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was denkt Ihr darüber gibt es so etwas wie einen "Puppenspieler" und dadurch Vorherbestimmung durch das Schicksal, das Universum etc. ... . ^^


Alles erdenklich Liebe
Seid Gesegnet!
Frank
(HP für PT)_



			
				Lillyan schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe am besten auch dazu, dass der Thread von mir genehmigt wurde, damit keine Diskussionen darum entstehen. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> _
> Was denkt Ihr darüber gibt es so etwas wie einen "Puppenspieler" und dadurch Vorherbestimmung durch das Schicksal, das Universum etc. ... . _




Nein.

"Schicksal", oder "Vorbestimmung" kann es nicht geben, da dies voraussetzen würde, dass wir keine Entscheidungsfreiheit haben.

Und wenn ich jemanden ein Haus hinunter stoße, ihm also seine Entscheidungsfreiheit nehme, dann ist es nicht sein Schicksal, genau in diesem Moment zu sterben, sonder eine 'einfache' Rechnung aus Schwerkraft, Geschwindigkeit, Masse und dem ganzen Zeug.

Ich bin leider nicht so gebildet, um das eindeutig auszudrücken, ohne das jemand direkt einen Fehler findet, aber für mich steht fest, dass es soetwas nicht gibt.
Für Menschen wie mich ist Zufall das, was für andere Schicksal/Vorherbestimmung ist.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Finde das ziemlich kompliziert, denn wenn ich mir über sowas Gedanken mache dann sieht das ungefähr so aus:
"Ist alles vorherbestimmt? Wenn ja , dann auch das ich das jetzt denke. Es ist vorherbestimmt das ich darüber denke. All mein Gedankenfluss ist vorherbestimmt, genau wie die Entscheidungen."

Also ich persönlich denke schon das eig alles vorherbestimmt ist, auch wenns ziemlich langweillig klingt und es mir persönlich auch nicht gefällt das ich das iwie glaube. Immerhin denken ja alle wir haben die Macht selber Entscheidungen zu treffen, doch dann kommt es ja wieder, der Puppenspieler. 

Ewig langer Kreislauf, zumindest bei mir, deswegen versuch ich erst garnicht daran zu denken : )


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)

der thread wurde doch das letzte mal schon geclosed -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der thread wurde doch das letzte mal schon geclosed -.-



Anscheinend wurde er dieses mal genehmigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Schreibe am besten auch dazu, dass der Thread von mir genehmigt wurde, damit keine Diskussionen darum entstehen. Danke


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ist genehmigt und wird beobachtet.... genau diese Diskussion wollte ich hier nicht haben, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (6. Oktober 2009)

Schicksal gibt es nicht, denn jeder trifft seine eigenen Entscheidungen, manche Entscheidungen wirken sich halt auch auf ander Personen aus...


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

*seufz* Das fängt ja prima an. Bitte unterlaßt eure 1-Wort-Antworten. Entweder euch interessiert das Thema und ihr habt etwas dazu zu sagen (dazu gehört auch die eigene Meinung zu erläutern) oder eben nicht.


----------



## Alion (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an das Schicksal. Wenn wirklich alles vorbestimmt währe heisst das, dass in meinem Leben alles schon festgelegt währe und ich könnte nichts mehr daran ändern. Daran kann und will ich nicht glauben.


----------



## pnn (6. Oktober 2009)

Schicksal und Vorherbestimmung ist genau so ein von Menschen erschaffenes Hirngespinnst wie Götter und irgendwelche anderen übersinnlichen Dinge. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Dinge die man sich nicht erklären kann, aber dann denken wir uns halt irgend etwas aus, was in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich plausibler ist. 
Aber in einer Sache gibt es natürlich eine Vorherbestimmung die bei mir irgendwie eintritt ... ich wach irgendwie jeden Samstag und Sonntag mit Kopfschmerzen auf, zählt sowas auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> *seufz* Das fängt ja prima an. Bitte unterlaßt eure 1-Wort-Antworten. Entweder euch interessiert das Thema und ihr habt etwas dazu zu sagen (dazu gehört auch die eigene Meinung zu erläutern) oder eben nicht.


Gut dass man jetzt schon die "Qualität" von Meinungen/Aussagen an ihrer Länge misst :O
Solange sie begründet sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Gut dass man jetzt schon die "Qualität" von Meinungen/Aussagen an ihrer Länge misst :O
> Solange sie begründet sind ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, aber sie sollte begründen werden. Ein "Nein" finde ich in solch einer Diskussion recht unangebracht. Wenn einem das Thema wichtig genug ist um etwas zu schreiben sollte man auch  ausformulieren, warum man nicht denkt, dass es so etwas wie Schicksal gibt.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie sollte begründen werden. Ein "Nein" finde ich in solch einer Diskussion recht unangebracht. Wenn einem das Thema wichtig genug ist um etwas zu schreiben sollte man auch  ausformulieren, warum man nicht denkt, dass es so etwas wie Schicksal gibt.



Ok, für dich editiere ich es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (6. Oktober 2009)

Was soll man denn da groß begründen? In Glauben steckt ja schon per Definition quasi etwas für wahr halten - oder eben nicht. Die einzige Begründung nicht an Gott, Schicksal, usw. zu glauben wäre sich auf Rationalität, Vernunft und vielleicht Pragmatismus zu berufen. Was wohl eben alle tun dürften, die die gestellte Frage verneinen. Ob jetzt bewusst oder unbewusst. Deshalb finde ich es angebrachter ein "Ja" zu begründen, was ja auch eher getan wird wie man bisher sieht.

Hoffe damit ist der Erklärung genüge getan. Und wieso sollte ein schlichtes Nein bedeuten sich nicht für's Thema zu interessieren? Sollte das der Fall sein, _hätten_ wir ja nicht geantwortet. Allein die Tatsache dass wir aber geantwortet haben, zeigt in meinen Augen schon Interesse dafür. Aber egal, denke jetzt passt das.




Alion schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an das Schicksal. Wenn wirklich alles vorbestimmt währe heisst das, dass in meinem Leben alles schon festgelegt währe und ich könnte nichts mehr daran ändern. Daran kann und will ich nicht glauben.


Was ja im Prinzip nicht anderes ist als daran zu glauben, nur auf der anderen Seite. Du _willst_ nicht, dass es so ist also _glaubst_ du auch, dass es nicht so ist. Das erklärt zwar, warum du nicht daran glaubst (oder glauben willst) aber ist nicht allgemeingültig und daher in meinen Augen genau so wenig vertretbar wie "ich glaube daran, weil ich es will". Aber sei's drum.


----------



## 11Raiden (6. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht so gebildet, um das eindeutig auszudrücken, ohne das jemand direkt einen Fehler findet, aber für mich steht fest, dass es soetwas nicht gibt.
> Für Menschen wie mich ist Zufall das, was für andere Schicksal/Vorherbestimmung ist.


_


Ich halte Deinen Post schon für sehr sinnig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du konntest gut rüberbringen, was Deine Meinung ist und darum geht es doch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Wort Zufall ist ja auch ein zufallen enthalten.

Das bringt mich persönlich unweigerlich zu einer Urache und einer Wirkung (jeweils Gedanken, Gefühle, Handlungen) und das Resonanzprinzip (was man aussendet führt, bzw. fällt auf einem selbst zurück)! ^^ 

Zufalle sind für mich Geschenke und/oder Herausforderungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alion (6. Oktober 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache dass wir aber geantwortet haben, zeigt in meinen Augen schon Interesse dafür.


Ich habe mir schon oft Gedanken über das Schicksal gemacht. Meine Mutter ist gestorben als ich drei Jahre alt war. Im ersten Moment fragt man sich natürlich warum. Und es ergibt nichts einen Sinn. Doch jetzt knapp 20 Jahre später sehe ich die Auswirkungen.
Da mein Vater zur Arbeit musste, hat er ein Haushältern angestellt die bei uns geputzt und ich um mich gekümmert hat. Diese hat ebenfalls eine Tochter die ein Jahr jünger ist. Ich bin mit ihr zusammen aufgewachsen und habe immer noch sehr guten Kontakt zu beiden. Schon sehr für sah ich sie als ein Mutter, Schwester Ersatz. Beide haben hier ihre lebenspartner gefunden. Ich kann nicht sagen wie sich das ganze weiterentwickelt. Aber wahrscheinlich wird meine "Schwester" jemand hier aus der Region heiraten, Kinder haben u.s.w. Dies währe wohl alles nicht in dieser Form passiert wenn meine Mutter nicht gestorben währe.
So kommt man schon in stutzen ob es nicht doch so etwas wie Schicksal gibt. Ich glaube nicht, denn für mich sind das logische abflogen von Ereignissen und es hat nichts mit irgend einer Göttlichen macht zu tun.
Alles was wir tun hat einen direkten Einfluss auf unsere Umgebung und unsere Freunde, Vewandete, Vorgesetzen und Leute denen wir zufällig auf der Strasse begeben und bestimmt wie sich unser leben weiterentwickelt.


----------



## 11Raiden (6. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Full Quote!!!




_
WoW!

Tolle Antwort, damit habe ich heir gar nicht (vor allem so früh!) gerechnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> _
> Zufalle sind für mich Geschenke und/oder Herausforderungen!
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann man so sehen.
Man muss im Zufall aber auch zischen den berechenbaren Zufällen entscheiden und denen, die halt wirklich zufällig sind.

Wenn ich als "dummer" Mensch nen Ball aus dem Fenster werfe und ohne zu Zielen ein Auto treffe, dann ist das für mich Zufall.
Für einen Mathematiker/Physiker ist das eine ganz "einfache" Rechnung.
Genauso ist es, wenn ich eine hübsche Frau mit "Geile Glocken!" anspreche, dass sie mir eine klebt ist für mich Zufall, sie macht es immer so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass ich sie angesprochen habe, ist für sie Zufall, ich persönlich habe mich vorher dazu entschlossen.

Dann gibt es wiederum den Zufall, den man nicht berechnen und genausowenig voraussehen kann.
Den Tod eines wichtigen Menschen bei einem Autounfall in 100 Jahren z.B.


----------



## 11Raiden (6. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fullquote



_
Viel wahres für mich drin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2009)

Schicksal... "einen Puppenspieler" gibt es für mich nicht... klar spricht man umgangssprachlich immer wieder mit irgendwas vom "Schicksal"...

Aber das alles was ich tue vorherbestimmt ist, ich einen bereits gepflasterten Weg folge den ich nicht verlassen kann...
Das kann, will und werde ich nicht akzeptieren, ich baue meine Straßen selber auf denen ich wandle und niemand sonst, klar existiere ich nicht als abgespaltene Einheit sondern als Teil eines Kollektives einer Kausalkette epischen Ausmaßes, die Handlungen der Menschen um mich beeinflussen mich zwar, seien es Erfindungen, Politische Entscheidungen, Freunde, Geschehenisse in der Welt, Zufälle aber ich habe trotzdem immer die Möglichkeit meinen Weg selbst zu bestimmen...

Ich mag den Gedanken an einen unumkehrbaren Autopiloten in den Tod nicht...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, das es soetwas wie entweder
Schicksal
Zufall
oder Gott gibt (Wer an was glaubt)

Das meiste im leben regelst du selber - wie du dich presentierst, wie du zeit verbringst, was du lernst und was du machst.
Doch was ist, wenn du stolperst? Ok, das koenntest du verhindern, wenn du aufpasst.
Aber was ist, wenn du mitten in einen Sandsturm kommst? Es gab keine Warnungen. Es ging ploetzlich. Und du bist tot. Keine Freie entscheidung.
Oder noch schlimmer: Ein Blutgefaess platzt. Du warst immer gesund, man konnte nichts entdecken - und auf einmal bist du tot, verhindert oder schwerverletzt.


----------



## 11Raiden (6. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ...
> Das kann, will und werde ich nicht akzeptieren, ich baue meine Straßen selber auf denen ich wandle und niemand sonst, klar existiere ich nicht als abgespaltene Einheit sondern als Teil eines Kollektives einer Kausalkette epischen Ausmaßes, die Handlungen der Menschen um mich beeinflussen mich zwar, seien es Erfindungen, Politische Entscheidungen, Freunde, Geschehenisse in der Welt, Zufälle aber ich habe trotzdem immer die Möglichkeit meinen Weg selbst zu bestimmen...



Interessant! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Schicksal ist so eine Sache. Ich denke, dass es in gewisser Weise Schicksal ist in Situationen zu geraten (keine wirkliche Vorherbestimmung...), es aber immer bei einem selbst liegt, wie man sich letztendlich entscheidet. Ein einfacher Fall: Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit findet man eine Geldbörse in der 100 Euro stecken. Schicksal (oder auch Glück). Ob du nun den Besitzer findest oder es einsteckst liegt bei dir. Ich glaube an keinen "Puppenspieler", der Dinge für einen in die Wege leitet, aber ich glaube an Zufälle und Schicksal, welches einem neue Türen öffnet und einem freistellt hindurch zu gehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube nicht an einen puppenspieler! ich entscheide selber was ich mache (manchmal mehr manchmal weniger gut)und damit basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, das es soetwas wie entweder
> Schicksal
> Zufall
> oder Gott gibt (Wer an was glaubt)
> ...



Jaja, die lieben unvorhergesehenen Ereignisse und deren Deutung! ^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> ...aber ich glaube an Zufälle und Schicksal, welches einem neue Türen öffnet und einem freistellt hindurch zu gehen.



Ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymion (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an das Schicksal und vorherbestimmung, wenn doch, würde ich mir ernste Sorgen machen! Im Mai lag ich mit Hirnhautentzündung im Krankenhaus (Meningitis) und die Überlebenschancen bei mir hingen wirklich von einer Stunde mehr oder weniger ab. Letzten Monat lag ich mit Schweinegrippe im Krankenhaus, relativ harmlos, aber ich war weder im Urlaub noch sonst mit Leuten im engen Kontakt die im Urlaub waren. 
Wenn ich an das Schicksal glauben würde, hätten diese beiden Fälle 2 Möglichkeiten.
1: Es ist vorherbestimmt, dass ich sterben soll, ich bin nur mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen, oder
2: Es ist vorherbestimmt, dass ich leben soll, weil ich eine ziemlich Tödliche Krankheit (30% in Deutschland Überlebensrate) relativ unbeschadet überstanden habe.

Schicksal ist aber auch ein Thema des Glaubens!

Wenn ich fest an das Schicksal glaube, dann kann ich sogar den Tod eines geliebten Menschen verkraften, weil dieser ja durch das Schicksal gestorben ist. Eventuell wurde dieser ja für seine Vergangenen Taten, oder für Dinge, die er jetzt nicht mehr tun kann bestraft.

Ich tue das nicht, Schicksal gibt es nicht, es ist alles eine aneinander Kettung von Zufällen, die mal was gutes (Geretettes Kind hier, eine geheilte Krankheit dort), aber auch mal was schlechtes Hervorbringen (Thema Hungertod, Kriege und Arbeitslosigkeit)

Grüße Tymion

PS: So richtig Diskutieren kann man ja nicht, weil es eher ein aufeinander prallen von zwei verschiedenen Meinungen ist^^ Es ist eher ein Kundtun seiner Stellung/seines Glaubens


----------



## $n4re (6. Oktober 2009)

Eine Weise Schildkröte (aus dem Film "Kung Fu Panda") sagte einmal (eigentlich sogar 3 mal!): "Es gibt keine Zufälle!"
Ist eigentlich auch meine Meinung, ich selbst glaube eher an die Bestimmung und an das Schiksal...
Jede einzelne Bewegung ist vorherbestimmt, jede Wendung im Leben ect...
Wer das alles "Bestimmt" weiß ich selbst nicht, bin eigentlich nicht gläubig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2009)

Das grosse Problem hier sind doch wieder die Begrifflichkeiten. Der Begriff "Schicksal" bekommt doch erst durch den christlichen Glaube den Touch der goettlichen Vorbestimmung - eigentlich bezeichnet er "nur" eine Art hoehere Macht, die bestimmte Dinge im Leben eines Menschen beeinflusst und (im Gegensatz zur goettlichen Vorbestimmung) sehr wohl beeinfluss- und veraenderbar ist ("Er nahm sein Schicksal selbst in die Hand...").

Wem die Idee, dass da eine hoehere Macht im eigenen Leben rumfuscht trotzdem nicht passt, der mag den Begriff vielleicht durch Karma ersetzen. Das Konzept des Karma bedeutet im Grunde nur, dass jede Handlung Folgen (in diesem oder einem anderen Leben - ist ein hinduistisches Konzept) hat. Demnach ist man also fuer jede Fuegung des Karmas selbst verantwortlich.

Wem das dann noch immer zu mystisch ist, der nennt das eben Zufall.

Letztlich ist die Wahl des Begriffs eigentlich auch unwichtig - denn alle drei Begriffe beschreiben etwas, das ohne eigenes Zutun passiert, aber Auswirkungen auf das eigene Leben hat. Und wenn das so ist, dann macht es wenig Sinn die Ursache zu ergruenden, da man sie ja doch nicht beeinflussen kann (zumindest nicht unmittelbar - entsprechend der Karma-Idee kann man freilich versuchen Bonuspunkte fuer zukuenftige "Zufaelle" zu sammeln). Besser waere zu reagieren und sich anzupassen, sich auf eventuelle Zufaelle vorzubereiten. Wenn es anfaengt zu regnen versuche ich auch nicht zu ergruenden warum, sondern ich spanne den Schirm auf. Und wenn ich keinen dabei habe, versuche ich beim naechsten Mal daran zu denken...


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Oktober 2009)

$n4re schrieb:


> Eine Weise Schildkröte (aus dem Film "Kung Fu Panda") sagte einmal (eigentlich sogar 3 mal!): "Es gibt keine Zufälle!"
> Ist eigentlich auch meine Meinung, ich selbst glaube eher an die Bestimmung und an das Schiksal...
> Jede einzelne Bewegung ist vorherbestimmt, jede Wendung im Leben ect...
> Wer das alles "Bestimmt" weiß ich selbst nicht, bin eigentlich nicht gläubig
> ...



Wenn deiner Meinung nach jede Bewegung vorherbestimmt ist, warum gibt es dann die Entscheidungsfreiheit? o_O
Das passt doch absolut garnicht zusammen.


----------



## Ykon (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Fall: Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit findet man eine Geldbörse in der 100 Euro stecken. Schicksal (oder auch Glück). Ob du nun den Besitzer findest oder es einsteckst liegt bei dir. Ich glaube an keinen "Puppenspieler", der Dinge für einen in die Wege leitet, aber ich glaube an Zufälle und Schicksal, welches einem neue Türen öffnet und einem freistellt hindurch zu gehen.



Ich sehe es fast genau so. 
Ich glaube ebenfalls nicht an einen Puppenspieler, der uns in unserem Denken und Handeln beeinflussen oder gar lenken kann. Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass wir die einzige Personen auf dieser Erde sind, niemand uns beeinflussen kann, aber es dennoch Zufälle gibt, dann denke ich, dass nur wir die Zufälle beeinflussen und uns gegenseitig "Türen öffnen" können.
Wenn du jetzt wirklich eine Geldbörse findest, dann kannst du dir nicht eine neue Tür öffnen, sondern es werden dir durch einen Zufall mehrere Türen geöffnet und du darfst dir eine aussuchen. 
In dieser Situation wirst du einfach von jemand anderem in deinem Handeln beeinflusst, denn du kannst ja nicht zu Hause im Bett liegen und sagen :" Die Geldbörse werde ich dem Besitzer zurückgeben!" , obwohl du garkeine gefunden hast. Es muss erst jemanden geben, der sie verloren hat, damit du sie finden kannst und dir eine der neuen "Türen" aussuchen darfst.

Tante Edit sagt : Es stimmt, dass wir uns den Weg selber aussuchen dürfen, aber die Richtung wird uns vorgegeben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Vorstellung irgendwie verständlich darlegen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schicksal ist so eine Sache. Ich denke, dass es in gewisser Weise Schicksal ist in Situationen zu geraten (keine wirkliche Vorherbestimmung...), es aber immer bei einem selbst liegt, wie man sich letztendlich entscheidet. Ein einfacher Fall: Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit findet man eine Geldbörse in der 100 Euro stecken. Schicksal (oder auch Glück). Ob du nun den Besitzer findest oder es einsteckst liegt bei dir.



Ein "Fatalist" würde sagen: Was auch immer Du mit dem Geld machst, das Ergebnis bleibt das Selbe. Beispiel: a) Du behälst das Geld für Dich, der ursprüngliche Besitzer grübelt während einer Autofahrt darüber nach, wo er die Kohle für das nächste Besäufnis herbekommen soll - und überfährt ganz in Gedanken eine Katze. b) Du gibst das Geld zurück; der Besitzer besäuft sich von dem Geld und fährt die selbe Katze tot (was uns zu dem Schluß bringt: Lilly hat gerade eine Katze auf dem Gewissen - scnr).

Ein Anhänger des "strengen allgemeinen Determinismus" würde nun sagen: Nicht nur der Tod der Katze ist unvermeidbar; sondern auch, was Du mit der Kohle machst - Dein "freier Wille" ist komplette Illusion.

Den Anhänger eines "persönlichen Determinismus" interessiert die Katze nicht; allerdings wird er sagen, daß Du überhaupt keine Wahl hast, wie Du mit der Geldbörse umgehst, weil Du durch Dinge wie Erziehung, genetische Veranlagung als auch soziales Umfeld vorgeprägt bist und deshalb überhaupt nicht frei entscheiden kannst.

Meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach ist in so einer Situation nur wichtig, daß man die Verantwortung für sein Handeln übernimmt: Für die hypothetische Katze kannst Du nichts, weil Du einfach nicht genügend Informationen hast. Auch auf die "Vorprägung" hast Du keinen Einfluß. Der eigentliche "freie Wille" liegt eventuell nur darin, daß man sich die Konsequenzen seines Handelns vorstellt, seine Entscheidung kritisch hinterfragt - und letztlich ohne Ausflüchte hinter dieser Entscheidung steht (und eventuell einer fremden Katze eine Freude macht - die könnte nämlich gleich überfahren werden - ebenfalls scnr).


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)

ich ziehe grad mal die Quintessenz aus BimmBamms post

OMG LIllyan hat ne katze totgefahren!!!!!!

(scherz)

edit: das zu posten war zwar ne blöde idee aber es überkam mich einfach so..leider sry bitte löschen *schäM*


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein "Fatalist" würde sagen: Was auch immer Du mit dem Geld machst, das Ergebnis bleibt das Selbe. Beispiel: a) Du behälst das Geld für Dich, der ursprüngliche Besitzer grübelt während einer Autofahrt darüber nach, wo er die Kohle für das nächste Besäufnis herbekommen soll - und überfährt ganz in Gedanken eine Katze. b) Du gibst das Geld zurück; der Besitzer besäuft sich von dem Geld und fährt die selbe Katze tot (was uns zu dem Schluß bringt: Lilly hat gerade eine Katze auf dem Gewissen - scnr).


Ich denke 99,999% der Entscheidungen die wir treffen haben recht wenig Einfluss auf irgendwas. Gut, der Mann der die Geldbörse verloren hat hat am Abend vielleicht ein bisl mehr Stress weil er seine Karten sperren läßt etc., aber in den meisten Fällen haben solche kleinen Ereignisse doch keinen großen Einfluss auf das Leben des Mannes... auch wenn ich es "romantischer" (mir fällt kein passender Begriff ein) fände, wenn der Mann weil er zurück geht um seine Brieftasche zu suchen  nicht von dem grade kurz eingenickten Busfahrer überfahren wird und deswegen nicht stirbt... so bedeutungsvoll ist das Schicksal aber meist nicht.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein Anhänger des "strengen allgemeinen Determinismus" würde nun sagen: Nicht nur der Tod der Katze ist unvermeidbar; sondern auch, was Du mit der Kohle machst - Dein "freier Wille" ist komplette Illusion.


Ein Gedanke, der mir nicht gefällt. Auch wenn ich mir bewußt bin das viele (oder alle) Entscheidungen rein durch chemische Reaktionen in meinem Körper hervorgerufen werden bilde ich mir gern ein, dass ich der Herr über mein Leben bin :>



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Den Anhänger eines "persönlichen Determinismus" interessiert die Katze nicht; allerdings wird er sagen, daß Du überhaupt keine Wahl hast, wie Du mit der Geldbörse umgehst, weil Du durch Dinge wie Erziehung, genetische Veranlagung als auch soziales Umfeld vorgeprägt bist und deshalb überhaupt nicht frei entscheiden kannst.


Das finde ich schon eher nachvollziehbar. In der Geldbörsensituation gehen einem sicherlich auch Dinge durch den Kopf wie "Was denkt XY nur, wenn er erfährt, dass ich die Geldbörse behalten habe? Was würde XY machen?" oder etwas in der Art. Das die eigene Meinung komplett losgelöst von der eigenen Umwelt und von der Lebenssituation, der Erziehung etc. ist ist für mich eine reine Illusion (die sich hoffentlich niemand macht).



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach ist in so einer Situation nur wichtig, daß man die Verantwortung für sein Handeln übernimmt: Für die hypothetische Katze kannst Du nichts, weil Du einfach nicht genügend Informationen hast. Auch auf die "Vorprägung" hast Du keinen Einfluß. Der eigentliche "freie Wille" liegt eventuell nur darin, daß man sich die Konsequenzen seines Handelns vorstellt, seine Entscheidung kritisch hinterfragt - und letztlich ohne Ausflüchte hinter dieser Entscheidung steht (und eventuell einer fremden Katze eine Freude macht - die könnte nämlich gleich überfahren werden - ebenfalls scnr).


Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen.... weiter ausholen werde ich aber nicht, das wird zu persönlich :>


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Oktober 2009)

Eine Vorbestimmung oder ein Schicksal gibt es in dem Sinne meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

Ich weis nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde, da ich ausser den Eröffnungspost nicht alles gelesen habe, aber die Gesamtheit dessen, was einem widerfährt ist immer ein Mix aus Charakter- und Persönlichkeitsmerkmalen, genetischen Dispositionen und natürlich der sozialen Umwelt. Und bei allem spielt natürlich der berühmte: "Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort" - Faktor auch immer eine Rolle. Man könnte es auch Zufall nennen. 

Aber die beiden wichtigsten Punkte, die Einfluss auf den Verlauf eines Lebens nehmen sind die eigenen Dispositionen und die soziale Umwelt.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

Alles was geschieht auf dieser Welt hängt von den Sonneneruptionen in verbindung mit der relativen Mondfeuchtigkeit ab.

auch genannt zufall

ncihts ist vorherbestimmt oder wird gesteuert aber selber steuern wir es auch nur bedingt durch unsere vorgeschichte (frühere einflüsse)


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Oktober 2009)

Mhh, ich denke, das das Alles Zufall und Chaos ist. So ist unsere Existenz nur ne aneinanderreihung Glücklicher Umstände. NAtürlich, nur wenige % unserer entscheidungen haben wirklich eine auswirkung. N Ganz weit Hergeholtes, hypothetisches Beispiel:  
 Ich sitz vorm Computer, weiss nich, ob ich noch was sitzen bleib oder nicht, hör dann aber auf, weil die Katze raus will. Ich entscheide mich, die Katze raus zu lassen. jetzt kann ich sie aus der Vordertür oder hinten ausm Fenster raus lassen, ich lass sie vorne raus. Sie könnte jetzt hinters haus oder über die Straße gehen, die katze geht über die Straße, sie könnte linkslanggehen und mit der nachbarskatze kämpfen oder nicht, sie macht es nicht und wandert zur rechten seite und ein marder erschreckt sich vor ihr. der marder könnte jetzt in den nächsten  Garten oder unters auto des Nachbarn flüchten, er entscheidet sich fürs auto. Dort Knabbert er dann an einpaar Schläuchen rum, weshalb mein nachbar von schräg gegenüber  einen Unfall baut. Der andere Fahrer wird dabei so sehr verletzt, das er ins Koma fällt, weshalb er seinem Geheimen Kind kein Geld mehr fürs studium zukommen lassen kan, weshalb es selber geld Verdienen muss, wodürch sich sein Abschluss so verzögert, das er seine wunschstelle nichtmehr kriegt, wo er das Heilmittel gegen Aids erfunden hätte! 
Und das alles nur, weil ich meine Katze rausgelassen hab!

Wie gesagt, weit hergehohlt, aber möglich^^

Oder Kurz: Alles ist auf einer Minimalen Ebene zufällig.

Achja, und nur zur berühigung:Ich werdmeine Katze heute nicht rauslassen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-----------------

Noch zum Thema "Freier Wille": Sowas gibt es, imho, nur SEHR eingeschränkt, da wir nur insofern frei entscheiden können, wie es unser Hirn zulässt. So hätten wir Zwar Prinzipiel die Kapazität im Gehirn so Rechnungen wie sie Modernen Computern vorkommen, auszurechnen, aber wir sind dazu nicht in der Lage, weil unser Hirn halt eben nicht auf 20Seitige Integralrechnungen ausgelegt ist^^

So, Genug für Heute Nacht^^


----------



## Hubautz (7. Oktober 2009)

Die alten Chinesen glaubten, wenn man jemandem das Leben rettet ist man ab diesem Zeitpunkt für ihn verantwortlich. Denn die Götter wollten, dass er stirbt und wenn dies verhindert wurde, kümmerten sie sich nicht mehr um ihn. Angeblich führte das dazu, dass Menschen in gefährlichen Situationen nicht geholfen wurde, weil man ja damit in deren Schicksal eingreifen würde. Das ist eine interessante Sicht der Dinge.
Die Frage ist doch wie weit ich den Begriff „Schicksal“ definiere. Ist es mein Schicksal reich zu werden, arm zu bleiben, die Frau/den Mann fürs Leben zu finden etc.? In diesem Fall könnte ich einfach zu Hause sitzen bleiben und warten was passiert, es ist ja doch alles vorherbestimmt. 
Ich glaube an Zufälle, Glücks- und Unglücksfälle und vor allem an Gelegenheiten, die sich jedem immer wieder anbieten und die man nutzt oder verpasst.
Der Zufall selbst ist letztlich nichts anderes als eine mathematische Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung. Es ist zum Beispiel theoretisch möglich, dass mir, wenn ich in der Sahara spazieren gehe, ein Pinguin auf den Kopf fällt. Es ist zwar ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber immerhin möglich.
Oder um es mal so auszudrücken: Wenn ich sehe dass einem Passanten ein Pinguin auf den Kopf zu fallen droht und ich ihn davor retten kann, dann ist das ein Zufall. Wenn er mir dann aus Dankbarkeit einen Traumjob in einer Traumstadt anbietet, dann ist das eine Gelegenheit. Wenn ich das aber ablehne, weil ich lieber weiter in Kleinklickersdorf wohnen bleiben will, ist das eine verpasste Gelegenheit.


----------



## Phash (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage nach dem ganzen beläuft sich ja eigentlich auf: "gibt es Zufall", das heisst, ist es möglich, dass sich irgendwas auf kleinster Ebene zufällig "entscheidet"? 

Bei vielen Dingen ist der Ausgang vorherbestimmt - durch die Physik und die Naturgesetze (wie der Lauf einer angestossenen Billardkugel (wenn mans kann *hust*))

Gibt es einen Zufall? Die Heisenbergsche Unschärfe bzw. der ganze Quantenkram spricht ja schon für den Zufall... (Chaos)

wenn es Zufall gibt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit in das Geschehen einzugreifen. Gibt es keinen Zufall, ist alles den Naturgesetzen unterworfen und geschieht, weil es eben geschieht. Weil eine chemische Reaktion die nächste auslöst etc.


----------



## 11Raiden (7. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn deiner Meinung nach jede Bewegung vorherbestimmt ist, warum gibt es dann die Entscheidungsfreiheit? o_O
> Das passt doch absolut garnicht zusammen.


Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Art Paradoxon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt einerseits sind gewisse Abläufe vorherbestimmt, anderseits hat man Einfluß auf sein Leben und kann gewisse Dinge steuern, weil man eine (Teil-) Bewußtheit hat.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass wir die "Zufälle" und Schicksal (-sschläge) im Großen und Ganzen beeinflussen können. ^^



Ykon schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube ebenfalls nicht an einen Puppenspieler, der uns in unserem Denken und Handeln beeinflussen oder gar lenken kann. ...



Hm...

Kann der"Puppenspieler" nicht die Stimme der Vernunft, des Gewissens oder der Intuition sein? ^^
Ich könnte mir auch noch das höhere Selbst vorstellen.

Das heißt es gibt innerlich einen Vorschlag, den wir folgen können, aber nicht müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe schon erlebt das mein inneres eine Antwort mir gab, aber mein Ego einen anderen Weg gehen wollte und gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War meist nicht zu meinem Vorteil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass wir die freie Wahl haben, aber auch die Folgen und Konsequenzen tragen müssen! ^^



Ogil schrieb:


> Das grosse Problem hier sind doch wieder die Begrifflichkeiten. Der Begriff "Schicksal" bekommt doch erst durch den christlichen Glaube den Touch der goettlichen Vorbestimmung - eigentlich bezeichnet er "nur" eine Art hoehere Macht, die bestimmte Dinge im Leben eines Menschen beeinflusst und (im Gegensatz zur goettlichen Vorbestimmung) sehr wohl beeinfluss- und veraenderbar ist ("Er nahm sein Schicksal selbst in die Hand...").
> Wem die Idee, dass da eine hoehere Macht im eigenen Leben rumfuscht trotzdem nicht passt, der mag den Begriff vielleicht durch Karma ersetzen. Das Konzept des Karma bedeutet im Grunde nur, dass jede Handlung Folgen (in diesem oder einem anderen Leben - ist ein hinduistisches Konzept) hat. Demnach ist man also fuer jede Fuegung des Karmas selbst verantwortlich.
> Wem das dann noch immer zu mystisch ist, der nennt das eben Zufall.
> Letztlich ist die Wahl des Begriffs eigentlich auch unwichtig - denn alle drei Begriffe beschreiben etwas, das ohne eigenes Zutun passiert, aber Auswirkungen auf das eigene Leben hat. Und wenn das so ist, dann macht es wenig Sinn die Ursache zu ergruenden, da man sie ja doch nicht beeinflussen kann (zumindest nicht unmittelbar - entsprechend der Karma-Idee kann man freilich versuchen Bonuspunkte fuer zukuenftige "Zufaelle" zu sammeln). Besser waere zu reagieren und sich anzupassen, sich auf eventuelle Zufaelle vorzubereiten. Wenn es anfaengt zu regnen versuche ich auch nicht zu ergruenden warum, sondern ich spanne den Schirm auf. Und wenn ich keinen dabei habe, versuche ich beim naechsten Mal daran zu denken...



Guter Beitrag mit tollen Erläuterungen und Erklärungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tymion schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an das Schicksal und vorherbestimmung, wenn doch, würde ich mir ernste Sorgen machen! Im Mai lag ich mit Hirnhautentzündung im Krankenhaus (Meningitis) und die Überlebenschancen bei mir hingen wirklich von einer Stunde mehr oder weniger ab. Letzten Monat lag ich mit Schweinegrippe im Krankenhaus, relativ harmlos, aber ich war weder im Urlaub noch sonst mit Leuten im engen Kontakt die im Urlaub waren.
> Wenn ich an das Schicksal glauben würde, hätten diese beiden Fälle 2 Möglichkeiten.
> 1: Es ist vorherbestimmt, dass ich sterben soll, ich bin nur mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen, oder
> 2: Es ist vorherbestimmt, dass ich leben soll, weil ich eine ziemlich Tödliche Krankheit (30% in Deutschland Überlebensrate) relativ unbeschadet überstanden habe.
> ...


Hm, 

Du hast beides überlebt, das würde ich selbst in Deiner Lage als sehr positiv werten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Die Frage ist warum bekommst Du die Krankheiten und kein Anderer in dem Maße?

Ich würde Dir mal vorschlagen, dass Du versuchst Dir den Spiegel vorzuhalten und Dich in 2. und 3. Gedanken zu üben. ^^

Überprüfe bitte, ob Deine Gefühls- und Gedankenwelt aus einer objektiven Sichtweise überwiegend negativ getrübt ist.

Krankheiten sind meistens Schreie der Seele, die sich über dem Körper zeigen!
(s. "Krankheit mals Weg" Rüdiger Dahlkke/Thorwlad Detlefsen!)



$n4re schrieb:


> Eine Weise Schildkröte (aus dem Film "Kung Fu Panda") sagte einmal (eigentlich sogar 3 mal!): "Es gibt keine Zufälle!"
> Ist eigentlich auch meine Meinung, ich selbst glaube eher an die Bestimmung und an das Schiksal...
> Jede einzelne Bewegung ist vorherbestimmt, jede Wendung im Leben ect...
> Wer das alles "Bestimmt" weiß ich selbst nicht, bin eigentlich nicht gläubig
> ...



Ich mag die Schildkröte mittlerweile immer mehr und versuche Ihren Weg der Langsamkeit in meinem Leben zu integrieren und habe sie als mein Wappentier ausgerufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BimmBamm schrieb:


> ...allerdings wird er sagen, daß Du überhaupt keine Wahl hast, wie Du mit der Geldbörse umgehst, weil Du durch Dinge wie Erziehung, genetische Veranlagung als auch soziales Umfeld vorgeprägt bist und deshalb überhaupt nicht frei entscheiden kannst.
> Meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach ist in so einer Situation nur wichtig, daß man die Verantwortung für sein Handeln übernimmt: Für die hypothetische Katze kannst Du nichts, weil Du einfach nicht genügend Informationen hast. Auch auf die "Vorprägung" hast Du keinen Einfluß. Der eigentliche "freie Wille" liegt eventuell nur darin, daß man sich die Konsequenzen seines Handelns vorstellt, seine Entscheidung kritisch hinterfragt - und letztlich ohne Ausflüchte hinter dieser Entscheidung steht...



Das ist doch mal ein guter Ansatz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich denke 99,999% der Entscheidungen die wir treffen haben recht wenig Einfluss auf irgendwas. Gut, der Mann der die Geldbörse verloren hat hat am Abend vielleicht ein bisl mehr Stress weil er seine Karten sperren läßt etc., aber in den meisten Fällen haben solche kleinen Ereignisse doch keinen großen Einfluss auf das Leben des Mannes... auch wenn ich es "romantischer" (mir fällt kein passender Begriff ein) fände, wenn der Mann weil er zurück geht um seine Brieftasche zu suchen  nicht von dem grade kurz eingenickten Busfahrer überfahren wird und deswegen nicht stirbt... so bedeutungsvoll ist das Schicksal aber meist nicht.



Zumindest wissen wir es nicht, weil man solche Zusammenhänge in den wenigsten Fällen ableiten kann und es sicherlich auch nicht immer zutreffend wäre, zumindest in diesem Ausmaße. ^^



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde, da ich ausser den Eröffnungspost nicht alles gelesen habe, aber die Gesamtheit dessen, was einem widerfährt ist immer ein Mix aus Charakter- und Persönlichkeitsmerkmalen, genetischen Dispositionen und natürlich der sozialen Umwelt. Und bei allem spielt natürlich der berühmte: "Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort" - Faktor auch immer eine Rolle. Man könnte es auch Zufall nennen.
> Aber die beiden wichtigsten Punkte, die Einfluss auf den Verlauf eines Lebens nehmen sind die eigenen Dispositionen und die soziale Umwelt.


Hört sich nachvollziehbar an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zufall kann aber auch einen anderen Hintergrund haben, als eine mathematische und statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit. ^^



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Noch zum Thema "Freier Wille": Sowas gibt es, imho, nur SEHR eingeschränkt, da wir nur insofern frei entscheiden können, wie es unser Hirn zulässt. So hätten wir Zwar Prinzipiel die Kapazität im Gehirn so Rechnungen wie sie Modernen Computern vorkommen, auszurechnen, aber wir sind dazu nicht in der Lage, weil unser Hirn halt eben nicht auf 20Seitige Integralrechnungen ausgelegt ist^^



Gut zu wissen! ^^

Habe Dank für die Info! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hubautz schrieb:


> Die alten Chinesen glaubten, wenn man jemandem das Leben rettet ist man ab diesem Zeitpunkt für ihn verantwortlich. Denn die Götter wollten, dass er stirbt und wenn dies verhindert wurde, kümmerten sie sich nicht mehr um ihn. Angeblich führte das dazu, dass Menschen in gefährlichen Situationen nicht geholfen wurde, weil man ja damit in deren Schicksal eingreifen würde. Das ist eine interessante Sicht der Dinge.




Hammer! ^^
Das geht mir dann doch etwas zu weit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Phash schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem ganzen beläuft sich ja eigentlich auf: "gibt es Zufall", das heisst, ist es möglich, dass sich irgendwas auf kleinster Ebene zufällig "entscheidet"?
> Bei vielen Dingen ist der Ausgang vorherbestimmt - durch die Physik und die Naturgesetze (wie der Lauf einer angestossenen Billardkugel (wenn mans kann *hust*))
> Gibt es einen Zufall? Die Heisenbergsche Unschärfe bzw. der ganze Quantenkram spricht ja schon für den Zufall... (Chaos)
> wenn es Zufall gibt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit in das Geschehen einzugreifen. Gibt es keinen Zufall, ist alles den Naturgesetzen unterworfen und geschieht, weil es eben geschieht. Weil eine chemische Reaktion die nächste auslöst etc.


Interessanter Beitrag und gut begründet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2009)

Welche Varianten gibt es?

1) Alles ist Chaos und Zufall und Naturgesetz.
Der Mensch enstand evolutionär aus Einzellern, die einer zufälligen chemischen Reaktion unter günstigen Bedingungen entstammen.
Absolut nichts ist vorherbestimmt oder hat einen höheren Sinn. Wenn jemand stirbt ist er vollständig tot. Es bleibt nichts.

2) Es gibt einen höhren Sinn, einen Gott, ein Überwesen, dass für unserer Existenz und den Lauf der Dinge verantwortlich ist, aber dem Menschen die Wahl seiner Entscheidungen beläßt.

3) Es gibt einen höhren Sinn, einen Gott, ein Überwesen, dass für unserer Existenz und den Lauf der Dinge verantwortlich ist und alles Handeln und Werden vorbestimmt hat. Alles was wir glauben zu entscheiden ist bereits festgelegt.

Theorie 1) und 3) dürften den meisten Menschen unbehaglichs ein.
Wir wollen kein sinnloses Zufallsprodukt sein, da sich ja jeder Mensch für unglaublich einzigartig und besonder hält.
Wir wollen auch nicht robotergleich durch unser Leben gesteuert werden aus dem gleich Grund wie oben.
Um unseren Narzismus und unsere unbegreifliche Umwelt unter einen Hut zu bringen klammern wir uns also verbissen am Theorie 2). (und prügeln uns vor lauter Begeisterung auch gleich noch mit den Mitmenschen, die für das Gott/Überwesen- Wesen zufällig einen anderen Namen haben.)

Wäre doch kaum zu glauben, wenn all das umsonst sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Oktober 2009)

@ Ohren:

1.) Gebe ich dir Recht

2.) Nein, das "Gottgleiche" und "Übernatürliche" Wesen ist eine Erfindung der Kirche, um die Menschen an diese Einrichtung zu binden. Gemäß dem Motto: "Wenn Ihr unsere Lebensansichten und Vorstellungen teilt und unterstützt, seid Ihr automatisch Gott näher, weil wir sein Sprachrohr und Botschafter auf Erden sind"

3.) Nein, siehe Punkt 2, Ergänzend hierzu: Nein, es ist nicht alles vorbestimmt - woher auch ? Ich denke aber, dass bestimmte Ereignisse wahrscheinlicher als andere sind - aber was letztlich wirklich Eintritt, ist nicht zu 100% determiniert.

Zu 1 und 3:

Gebe ich dir teilweise recht - niemand möchte ein Zufallsprodukt sein, ist er zwar doch, ABER immer noch ein EINZIGARTIGES Zufallsprodukt. Denn mich gibt es in dieser persönlichkeits- und genstruktur auf diesem Planeten nur ein einziges mal. Es mag Menschen geben, die mir sehr ähnlich sind, aber es gibt kein absolutes 1 zu 1 Duplikat von mir. 

Narzismuß und Glaubenskriege ... naja mag sein, ich sag es mal so: Fakt ist, das z.b. die Kreuzzüge auf der Grundlage des Glaubens und damit im Namen des "Herrn" ausgetragen wurden - allerdings ist immer schwer nachvollziehbar, ob da wirklicher Glaube an eine höhere Macht bzw. Ideologie hinter steht oder doch vielmehr der Kolonialisierungsgedanke, sprich Land- und Ressourcengewinn.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 2) Es gibt einen höhren Sinn, einen Gott, ein Überwesen, dass für unserer Existenz und den Lauf der Dinge verantwortlich ist, aber dem Menschen die Wahl seiner Entscheidungen beläßt.


Genaus so sehe ich es.
Es gibt so viele, die meinen, alles wissenschaftlich mathematisch erklären zu können -
und scheitern letztendlich doch.
Woaruf basieren denn physikalische und mathematische Gesetze?!
Die Zusammenhänge sind keine Zufälle.

Und wer hier von Zufällen spricht:
Was wird es denn mal sein, wenn die DNS wirklich zu 100% entschlüsselbar ist -
und der Mensch somit selber bestimmt, welche Nachfolgegenerationen geschaffen werden.
Wir stehen kurz davor - vor der Realisierung von I-Robot.

Und das ist dann tatsächliche Vorprogrammierung eines Menschen.
Da wird nix mehr dem Zufall überlassen.

Und die einzigste Freiheit, die der Mensch hat, ist die, frei aus gegebenen Möglichkeiten zu entscheiden.
Die Konsequenzen, die letztendlich aus der Entscheidung heraus resultieren,  die sind bereit im Rahmen festgelegt.

ps.

Es mag ja sein, daß viele nicht an die 3 Einigkeit glauben ...
Es ist aber ganz sicher kein Hirngespinst der Kirche.

Die ganze Bibelgeschichte über gab es noch nicht mal die Kirche -
die wurde erst zu Pfingsten gen "Ende" des Neuen Testaments gegründet.
Also Jahrtausende über gab es nicht mal die Kirche - gerade zu der zeit, als die Bibel geschrieben wurde.

Jeder mag glauben, wie er will - oder auch nicht.
Da gibt aber keinen Anlass dafür - deswegen jemanden zu diskriminieren und als ?? hinzustellen!!

greetz


----------



## 11Raiden (7. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> FULL QUOTE!!!



_
Toll!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kan nicht alles mathematisch erklären! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lebt mehr im Herzen als im Kopf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich allen ernstes, warum dieser Thread bestehen bleiben darf.
Es gibt doch echt keinen Unterschied zu dem letzten Thread..

Aber ich will dir natürlich trotzdem antworten Raiden:
Nein,ich glaube nicht an Gott..


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Lebt mehr im Herzen als im Kopf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch eine dieser Aussagen wos einem die Fußnägel hochrollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Spruch trifft so auch auf Pädophile, Serienmörder und Amokläufer zu.
Die speziell machen nämlich genau das!

Insofern tut das bitte nicht sondern benutzt erst den Kopf und dann das Herz!
Danke



Manowår schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allen ernstes, warum dieser Thread bestehen bleiben darf.
> Es gibt doch echt keinen Unterschied zu dem letzten Thread..



Ich vermute, er hat lange genug bei Lillyan gequengelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Oktober 2009)

chaos gibt es - definitiv - genügend auf meinem arbeitsplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (7. Oktober 2009)

alle, die hier schreiben (und damit muss ich mich gerade in dem Augenblick ja miteinbeziehen) haben entweder Spaß daran, über Sachen zu reden, welche wir nicht verstehen können oder sind naiv genug, daran zu glauben, das ihre Meinung richtig ist.
Ich weiß nicht, wieviele von euch die Ringparabel aus Nathan der Weise kennen. Dabei ist gefragt, welche der 3 monotheistischen Religionen die richtige sei. Das Problem bei der "Diskussion" (die ja in Wirklichkeit keine ist) beruht ja auf dem selben Hintergrund. Kann man beweisen, dass es eine höhere Macht gibt, die über alles bestimmt? Eigentlich nicht, man kann höchsten wollen bzw nicht wollen, dass es sie gibt. Zufall und Schicksal sind dem entsprechend auch nur Glaubensfragen, welche nicht endgültig bewiesen werden können, genausowenig, wie einer Beweisen kann, dass das Judentum die Richtige Religion ist.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Oktober 2009)

Zufälle sind nur für eine bestimmte Person "Zufall"... nichts desto trotz ist das Eingetretene ein Ereignis welches durch andere Personen ausgelöst wurde. Bsp: Ein Klavier fällt vom Himmel und erschlägt dich (aua). Das ist weder durch Zufall noch durch ein Schicksal eingetreten, sondern lediglich weil irgendjemand einen offensichtlichen Fehler begangen hat. Anderes Beispiel: Dich trifft ein Blitz (um mal näher Richtung Naturgewalt zu kommen), dann trifft er dich nicht weil das Schicksal es so will, sondern weil du den einfachsten Weg darstellst um eine Entladung zu ermöglichen. Du standest zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht durch Zufall an der Stelle, sondern weil du es wolltest und dich so entschieden hast.

Schicksal... ja, ich nutze das Wort um bestimmte Ereignisse zu verarbeiten, nicht jedoch um auf eine höhere Gewalt rückzuschliessen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen schweren Autounfall - Schicksal hab ich mir gesagt, letztendlich hatte ich ihn aber, weil einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war und die junge Frau das Stoppschild nicht gesehen hat. Also ist hier auch wieder zu erkennen, wir haben lediglich meine Entscheidung zu fahren und ihren Fehler.

An Vorbestimmung durch einen Gott glaube ich nicht, auch nicht an einen vorgegebenen Rahmen oder dergleichen - lediglich an den Rahmen den uns die Gesellschaft zur Verfügung stellt und in dem wir uns bewegen.



marion9394 schrieb:


> chaos gibt es - definitiv - genügend auf meinem arbeitsplatz


Jetzt wo du es sagst... bin mal was arbeiten.


----------



## 11Raiden (7. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allen ernstes, warum dieser Thread bestehen bleiben darf.
> Es gibt doch echt keinen Unterschied zu dem letzten Thread..
> 
> Aber ich will dir natürlich trotzdem antworten Raiden:
> Nein,ich glaube nicht an Gott..


Das war und ist hier nicht die Frage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setzen! ^^
6! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Potpotom schrieb:


> Full Quote



Die Frage ist warum grade diesem Menschen das zufällt! ^^
Positiv, wie negativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Full Quote



Es gilt zuerst bei sich selbst anzufangen und Selbstbeobachtung, Selbsterkenntnis, Selbsterfahrungen zu sammeln und dann mit Selbstbehrrschung zu dem Wandel über Selbstüberwinderung einzuleiten zur Selbstmeisterung zu gelangen, dann gibt es nicht mehr die Gefühle, die Du beschreibst (soweit bin ich noch nicht!)! ^^



marion9394 schrieb:


> chaos gibt es - definitiv - genügend auf meinem arbeitsplatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





jainza schrieb:


> alle, die hier schreiben (und damit muss ich mich gerade in dem Augenblick ja miteinbeziehen) haben entweder Spaß daran, über Sachen zu reden, welche wir nicht verstehen können oder sind naiv genug, daran zu glauben, das ihre Meinung richtig ist.
> Ich weiß nicht, wieviele von euch die Ringparabel aus Nathan der Weise kennen. Dabei ist gefragt, welche der 3 monotheistischen Religionen die richtige sei. Das Problem bei der "Diskussion" (die ja in Wirklichkeit keine ist) beruht ja auf dem selben Hintergrund. Kann man beweisen, dass es eine höhere Macht gibt, die über alles bestimmt? Eigentlich nicht, man kann höchsten wollen bzw nicht wollen, dass es sie gibt. Zufall und Schicksal sind dem entsprechend auch nur Glaubensfragen, welche nicht endgültig bewiesen werden können, genausowenig, wie einer Beweisen kann, dass das Judentum die Richtige Religion ist.


Das nenne ich doch mal: angefangen zu haben über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieses scheinheilige Getue und diese "vor Liebe überlaufenden"-Sätze lässt mir die Kotze aus den Augen triefen.



Du hast das bei seinen Sätzen auch? :O Ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige, dem das aufstößt. xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Es gilt zuerst bei sich selbst anzufangen und Selbstbeobachtung, Selbsterkenntnis, Selbsterfahrungen zu sammeln und dann mit Selbstbehrrschung zu dem Wandel über Selbstüberwinderung einzuleiten zur Selbstmeisterung zu gelangen, dann gibt es nicht mehr die Gefühle, die Du beschreibst (soweit bin ich noch nicht!)! ^^



Das lass ich einfach mal aus. Klingt mir zu anstengend.
Vllt im nächsten Leben.
Mit der Gutmenschennummer hab ichs nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> _
> Toll!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt mit Mathematik alleine kommt man nicht weit, deswegen gibt es ja noch Haufenweise andere Wissenschaften!
Und ja... ALLES ist wissenschaftlich erfassbar und erklärbar... manches übersteigt heutzutage lediglich unsere Möglichkeiten, das ist alles doch die Zukunft steht offen und dort werden unsere Nachfahren auch diese Rätsel eines Tages lösen, erklären und archivieren...


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Oktober 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Man kan nicht alles mathematisch erklären! ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was nicht heißt, daß man jedes Unwissen gleich mit "Glauben" auffüllen muß! Wie wäre es mit "Mut zur Lücke": Worüber ich nichts weiß, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren und ehrlich mit einem "Ich weiß es halt nicht!" antworten, ohne gleich an irgendetwas glauben zu müssen. 



> Lebt mehr im Herzen als im Kopf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe Öhrchens Antwort. Gefühle können ebenso irrtümlich wie Gedanken sein. Mir ist von Leuten der unterschiedlichsten Glaubensrichtungen und Ideologien gesagt worden, ich müsse "nur auf mein Herz" hören, um zu erkennen, daß sie recht haben - dann wäre ich wohl heute ein evangelikaler islamischer extrem rechter Astrologie-Fanatiker - und sie alle waren überzeugt, daß genau sie recht haben, während alle anderen irren.



11Raiden schrieb:


> Das nenne ich doch mal: angefangen zu haben über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur, daß hier jemand seine wohl schon länger bestehende Ansicht herausgestellt hat, weil er sich mit dem Thema schon etwas befasst hat. Vielleicht solltest Du Deinerseits anfangen, zumindest eine Einführung in die Thematik der Existenzphilosophie zu lesen (und damit meine ich nicht "Sophies Welt", sondern etwa Albert Camus' "Mythos von Sisyphos", weil dort zugleich die Ansätze von beispielsweise Kiergegaard, Husserl etc. vorgestellt und kritisiert werden).


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Sophies Welt war toll *nuschel* ... aber egal.

Dieses "über den Tellerrand schauen" finde ich eh ein wenig hochgestochen, da es meist nur heißt dass jemand etwas mehr deiner Meinung ist, tut mir Leid. Über den Tellerrand schauen würde ein deinem Fall, lieber Raiden, wohl bedeuten, sich ernsthaft mit wissenschaftlichen Lösungen zu deinen Fragen zu beschäftigen und das nicht mit dem Hintergedanken darin Lücken zu finden um deine eigene Meinung zu bestärken. In den Gesprächen die ich bisher mit dir geführt habe konnte ich keinerlei Bereitschaft entdecken ein wenig über deinen eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen, was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Oktober 2009)

> Stimmt mit Mathematik alleine kommt man nicht weit, deswegen gibt es ja noch Haufenweise andere Wissenschaften!Und ja... ALLES ist wissenschaftlich erfassbar und erklärbar...



Die Mathematik ansich erhebt auch nicht den Anspruch die Realität widerzuspiegeln. Dafür gibt es doch diese Naturwissenschaften. :>

Achja, an die ganzen "Atheisten" (mit Absicht in Anführungszeichen) rationales Denken schließt keinen Glauben aus. 



> Man kan nicht alles mathematisch erklären! ^^ wink.gif
> 
> 
> > Was nicht heißt, daß man jedes Unwissen gleich mit "Glauben" auffüllen muß! Wie wäre es mit "Mut zur Lücke": Worüber ich nichts weiß, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren und ehrlich mit einem "Ich weiß es halt nicht!" antworten, ohne gleich an irgendetwas glauben zu müssen.


Ganz genau, so verfällt man in einen "Kinderglauben". Man sollte die richtige Balance zwischen Wissen und Glauben finden, was das ganze natürlich erheblich erschwert.

Edit. 


Gibt es Zufall, oder gibt es ihn nicht? Gibt es Schicksal oder gibt es dies nicht? Ist alles vorherbestimmt, oder können wir selbst über uns bestimmen?

Tja, vom erkenntnistheoretischen Standpunkt aus: Wir können es nicht wissen! Keine Entscheidung, die wir jegetroffen haben, können wir darauf überprüfen, ob wir auch hätten anders handeln können. Die Zeit lässt sich eben nicht zurückdrehen...

Aber machen wir uns doch einmal den Spaß, und betrachten die zwei möglichen Welten: die mit und die ohne Selbstbestimmung bzw. Vorherbestimmtheit:

Leben wir in der Welt, in der alles vorherbestimmt ist, tja, dann sind wir und unsere Gedanken nur Marionetten. Wir können gar nicht anders handeln, als wir es dann tun. Insofern tragen wir für unser Handeln auch keine Verantwortung.

Und in der Welt mit Selbstbstimmung? Nun, hier sind wir ganz klar für unser eigenes Handeln selbst verantwortlich!

Wie schaut es also aus? Was sollten wir von der Welt denken?

Nochmal: Wir können nicht wissen, in welcher dieser Welten wir leben! wir können uns in unserer Annahme also durchaus täuschen.

Leben wir in der Welt, die wir vermuten, so lagen wir richtig. Aber was ergeben sich für Konsequenzen, wenn unsere Annahme falsch war?

Sind wir in der welt der Fremdbestimmung, und glauben in der anderen zu leben, tja; dann gaukeln wir uns Freiheit vor. Aber unser Handeln verändert es nicht (wir sind ja eh fremdgelenkt).

Leben wir aber in der "freien" Welt, und denken fremdgelenkt zu sein, lassen wir uns zu Taten hinreißen, die man nicht tun sollte: Wir argumentiern, wir hätten ja eh nicht die Verantwortung über das Geschehene, sondern seien nur gestuert wurden...


Wir fahren also insgesamt wesentlich besser, wenn wir annehmen, wir würden in der "freien" Welt leben. Irren wir uns hier, na was soll´s; es ändert ja dann eh nichts an unserem Handeln. Irren wir uns aber nicht, so sind wir uns wenigstens bewusst für unsere Taten verantworltich zu sein...


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

In meinem jetzigen Leben ist genau Beides vereint.
Ich lebe in einer geschaffenen Welt und kann dennoch frei Handeln.

Du sagst in einer Welt der Selbstbestimmung kann man frei handeln.
Es gibt so viele Dinge, wo das zwar möglich ist - Du es aber dennoch 100% nicht tust,
weil Du weißt, wie die Konsequenzen ausssehen - die zu 100% eintreten.
Und das ist so, weil es numal so geschaffen wurde, womit wir wieder bei der geschaffenen Welt sind.

Im Übrigen ...
Klar kann man Vieles wissentschaftlich etc. erklären.
Doch was ist die Ursache für diese mathematischen, physikalischen Gesetze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2009)

Da meine Beiträge einfach gelöscht werden, bitte ich öffentlich drum, dass Zam grünes Licht für den Thread hier gibt.
Im letzten Thread kamen klare Worte von ihm und ich verstehe nicht, warum so ein Dreck schon wieder offen ist.


----------



## Hubautz (7. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wir fahren also insgesamt wesentlich besser, wenn wir annehmen, wir würden in der "freien" Welt leben. Irren wir uns hier, na was soll´s; es ändert ja dann eh nichts an unserem Handeln. Irren wir uns aber nicht, so sind wir uns wenigstens bewusst für unsere Taten verantworltich zu sein...



Sehr schön. Wirklich ein sehr schöner Gedanke.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

> Da meine Beiträge einfach gelöscht werden, bitte ich öffentlich drum, dass Zam grünes Licht für den Thread hier gibt.
> Im letzten Thread kamen klare Worte von ihm und ich verstehe nicht, warum *so ein Dreck* schon wieder offen ist.


Warum Dein Post gelöscht wurde - weil er reported wurde -
weil man trotz anderer Meinung jedem seine Meinung lassen sollte und nicht so, 
wie Du es tatest und wie Du es wieder tust (rot makiert).
So geht es nicht!

Und wenn Du mal lesen würdest, es gab grünes Licht für das Topic hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. 
Nach Deiner Verbotsforderung steige ich hier aus - das ist Hetze pur!


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan ist kein Zam.

Was ist also, wenn ich eure Meinung als schlecht empfinde?
Die Kirche gehört für mich verboten und Christen ebenso, also lass mir meine Meinung.
Komisch nur,das von euch nichts gelöscht wird, hm?


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Meinungen kann man so oder so äußern... wenn sie nicht der Netiquette entspricht wird sie gelöscht. Ich entdecke im Moment noch recht wenig Religionsdiskussionen, deswegen wird der Thread auf bleiben.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Meinungen kann man so oder so äußern... wenn sie nicht der Netiquette entspricht wird sie gelöscht.



Exakt - der Ton macht die Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich entdecke im Moment noch recht wenig Religionsdiskussionen



Wenn man die Glaubensfragen dazu zählt, die relativ häufig vorgekommen sind, dann schon. Ich sehe in dem Thread aber eher die Gefahr, dass irgendwer glauben könnte mögliche "Jünger" zu finden und einige "Argumentationen" schon wieder in bestimmte Anwerbungsrichtungen gingen. 

PNs zum "Nein ist nicht so, mach den Thread wieder auf" werden von mir ignoriert. So kurz nach der letzten Aktion ist mir das hier mittlerweile echt zu blöd, jedes mal wegen irgendwelchen Religösen oder im Ansatz religiösen Threads und Glaubensfragen  ständig kontrollieren zu müssen.


----------

